# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Vdes Fadil Ferati

## fattlumi

Është ndarë nga jeta nënkryetari i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, njëherit kryetar i Istogut, Fadil Ferati .LDK-ja njoftoi se ai ndërroi jetë në një spital në Gjermani, pas një sëmundje të gjatë, në moshën 50 vjeç.


Njeriu qe tere jeten punoi per mireqenje te popullit te tij.

Njeriu qe edhe sot eshte shembull per kryetaret tjere te komunave se si duhet udhehequr nje komune,

njeriu qe e ndryshoi pamjen e qytetit te Istogut

njeriun qe e deshti i tere populli perveq disa zvarranikeve komunist,

Njeriu qe e paten zili rivalet tjere per punen e bere,

njeriu i cili nuk diti qka eshte korrupsioni dhe hajnia,

veprimtari dhe guximtari i madh ne projektet e tij

Lavdi veprimtarise se tij dhe jetes se tij.

I qofte i lehte dheu i Kosoves

----------


## fattlumi

Fadil Ferati

----------


## RockStar

Ngushellime Familjes FERATI dhe gjithe Istogut.

----------


## fattlumi

Ngushellimet me te sinqerta per burrin e madh te Dukagjinit dhe Kosoves

----------


## fattlumi

E deshi tere Istogu dhe Kosova

----------


## fattlumi

Me këtë rast Presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, i ka dërguar një telegram ngushëllimi familjes Ferati, e cila humbi më të dashurin e saj, Fadil Ferati, kryetar i Komunës së Istogut dhe nënkryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës.

“Fadil Ferati ka dhënë kontribut të veçantë për ndërtimin dhe forcimin e institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës. Ai ka qenë kryetar i Komunës së Istogut në mandatin e kaluar. Qytetarët e kësaj komune, në zgjedhjet e fundit të nivelit lokal, të parat pas pavarësisë së vendit tonë, me votën e lirë i dhanë sërish Fadilit besimin që t’iu prijë edhe në katër vjetët e ardhshme. Fitorja e tij në këto zgjedhje ridëshmoi se ai kishte arritur paktin e mirëbesimit me qytetarët e kësaj komune”, shkruan ne telegramin e tij presidenti Sejdiu.

Duke shprehur bindjen se virtytet e tij do të kujtohen përherë nga qytetarët e Kosovës, presidenti Sejdiu ka thënë se Fadil Ferati ka qenë një njeri i dashur për të gjithë dhe e ka pasur vite me radhë përkrah në punë, ndaj lajmin e hidhur për ndarjen e tij nga jeta e përjeton me pikëllim të thellë.

Me këtë rast, edhe Kryesia e LDK-së i ka shprehur ngushëllime familjes Ferati, qytetarëve të Istogut dhe gjithë Kosovës për ndarjen nga jeta të Feratit.

“Në emër të Asociacionit të Komunave të Kosovës dhe në emrin tim personal
shpreh nguëshllimet më të thella familjes së kryetarit Ferati, administratës komunale të Istogut dhe gjithë qytetarëve të saj”, thuhet ndërkaq në telegramin e Bajram Rexhepit, kryetar i Asociacionit të Komunave të Kosovës.

Të gjitha detajet rreth organizimit të ceremonisë së varrimit të nënkryetarit të LDK-së, Fadil Ferati, do të bëhen publike shumë shpejt, thuhet në një njoftim të Zyrës së informacionit të LDK-së.

----------


## BEHARI

ngushllime familjes dhe te afermvet te tia!

----------


## Kasumi

Ngushellime per familjaret dhe te afermit e tij ,vdekjen nuk mund ta ndale askush i lumte atij qe e len nje fjale dhe ndonje veper te mire sepse kjo bote eshte e shkurter dhe kaluese.

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Ngushllime familjes.




p.s. qfare smundje ka pase nese di dikush

----------


## goldian

ngushellim familjes

----------


## fattlumi

> Ngushllime familjes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. qfare smundje ka pase nese di dikush


Ka lenguar nga nje semundje qe nje kohe.Nga kanceri ne mushkeri.Nga e njejta semundje ka vdekur edhe Ibrahim Rugova.

----------


## fattlumi

Me duhet te permendi nje fakt.Ne te gjitha zgjedhjej komunale qe jane mbajtur ne kete komune gjithmone ka fituar bindshem kundruall rivaleve te tij.Eshte interesant qe  voten ia dhane edhe ata qe nuk ishin ne LDK me faktin qe  kishte punuar dhe ja kishte arritur qe komunen e vogel dhe te varfer  ta shendrroj njeren nder komunat qe paten zhvillimin me te madh keto vitet e pasluftes.E  deshen dhe e respektuan edhe kunderkandidatet.

Edhe njehere ngushellime  familjes se tij dhe qytetareve te Istogut qe per ta eshte nje humbje e madhe e pazevendesueshme.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Familjes se ngushte e te gjere Ferati nga Gurakoci,qytetareve te Istogut e gjithe Kosoves dhe  anetaresise se gjere te Lidhjes Demokratike te Kosoves e te Dardanise,ngushllimet me te sinqerta !
Lamtumire miku im!
Guri i Kuq,
Kosove

----------


## Bardhi

> Ngushellime per familjaret dhe te afermit e tij ,vdekjen nuk mund ta ndale askush i lumte atij qe e len nje fjale dhe ndonje veper te mire sepse kjo bote eshte e shkurter dhe kaluese.


Ngushllime, familjes. Drite paste.

----------


## fattlumi

Fadil Ferati, i lindur më 10 Maj 1960 në Istog , Komuna e Istogut, i martuar, baba i tre fëmijëve. Shkollën fillore e ka kryer në Gurrakoc, Komuna e Istogut, Shkollën e Mesme-Gjimnazin  në Istog ndërsa  Fakultetin Ekonomik në Universitetin e Prishtinës dhe ka diplomuar në vitin 1985.
Pas diplomimit, përkatësisht nga viti 1988 deri në vitin 1990 ka punuar si kontabilist në disa Ndërmarrje Private në Istog, ndërsa me legalizimin e pluralizmit politik në ish Jugosllavi dhe  themelimin e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës si dhe me formimin e strukturave të saj edhe nëpër Komuna, që në fillim  të vitit 1990 me themelimin e Aktivit të LDK-së në Gurrakoc eshte zgjedhur anëtar i Kryesisë së Aktivit deri në vitin 1992. Në Kuvendin e Dytë të LDK-së, të mbajtur në qershor të vitit 1992 eshte zgjedhur Kryetar i Aktivit të LDK-së në Gurrakoc dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së Degës së LDK-së në nivel të Komunës. Në Kuvendin e dytë të rregullt eshte zgjedhur Kryetar i Kryesisë së Këshillit Komunal të Financimit dhe këtë funksion e kam ushtruar që nga viti 1995 deri pas luftës, kur ka pushuar funksionimi i këtij Këshilli.
Në Kuvendin e tretë të LDK-së, të mbajtur në shtator të vitit 1997 eshte zgjedhur Kryetar i Kryesisë së LDK-së në Komunën e Istogut dhe tani në Kuvendin e katërt të LDK*-së sërish eshte zgjedhur Kryetar i Kryesisë së LDK-së në Komunën e Istogut dhe anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së.
Pas ndërhyrjes së trupave ushtarake mbrojtëse të NATO-s, vendosjen e Administratës Ndërkombëtare Civile dhe marrëveshjes së ndërmjetësuar për formimin e Institucioneve të Përkohshme në Kosovë  të menaxhuara nga Administrata Ndërkombëtare, qofshin ato të nivelit qendror apo lokal, në dhjetor të vitit 1999, eshte caktuar Bashkëkryesues i Këshillit Komunal në Istog deri në zgjedhjet lokale të vitit 2000. Pas fitores së LDK-së në këto zgjedhje, në mbledhjen e parë konstituive, nga delegatët e Kuvendit Komunal në Istog me shumicë votash eshte zgjedhur Kryetar i Kuvendit për Komunën e Istogut dhe po ashtu në Zgjedhjet lokale  të vitit 2002, të mbajtura më 26 tetor,  sërish eshte zgjedhur Kryetar i Kuvendit Komunal  për Komunën e Istogut.

Gjithashtu me zgjedhjet e vitit 2007 ku në zgjedhje me voten e drejtpërdrejt të qytetarit, zgjedhet Kryetar I Kounës së Istogut të cilion funksion e ushtroj deri sot sot.



Në vitin 2005 rizgjedhet kryetar I Kryesisë së Degës së LDK-së në Istog dhe anëtarë I Kryesisë Qendrore të LDK-së dhe anëtarë I Këshillit të përgjithëshëm të LDK-së.



Në vitin 2006 zgjedhe nje prej Nënkryetarëve të LDK-së, funksion të cilin e ushtroj deri sot.


Gjithashtu me zgjedhjet e vitit 2007 ku në zgjedhje me voten e drejtpërdrejt të qytetarit, zgjedhet Kryetar I Kounës së Istogut të cilion funksion e ushtroj deri  sot.




Poashtu edhe ne zdhedhjet e fundit komunale te nentorit zgjedhet kryetar i komunes se Istogut.

Qytetaret e Istogut dhe te Kosoves ne pergjithesi kane humbur nje njeri te urte,te menqur dhe punetor te madh.

----------


## merkuri

Ngushllime Familjes Ferati, ngushllime gjithe shqiptarve.

----------


## RockStar

Vetem sa u ktheva nga Kuvendi Komunal Istog ku behen Homazhet per kryetarin e Istogut Fadil Ferati. 
Per homazhe ishin nje numer i madh i njerezve si dhe figuara te shquara te Politikes Kosovare. 
Edhe njeher ngushellime familjes Ferati.

----------


## gimche

*Ngushllimet më të përzemerta për familjen FERATI dhe për LDK-në*

----------


## fattlumi

Ja disa pamje nga komuna e Istogut per ata qe nuk kane qene kurre.Me te vertete eshte qytet i bukur.para luftes ka qene nje qytet si te ishte fshat kurse sot ja si duket.
Po i postoj keto foto qe te kemi idene se kryetar i ciles komune ishte Fadil Ferati.

----------


## Falco115

Humbje e madhe per qytetaret e Istogut dhe te mbare Kosoves.
Lavdi vepres se Fadil Feratit.
Nushllime familjes Ferati!

----------

